# Stunning Trout and Reds!!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

The action on the Mississippi River Delta has been nothing short of amazing for our clients. When the winds are calm we have been slamming the trout....mostly on VUDU shrimp under a cork, but also tightlining jigs. When live shrimp are available we've also had great luck them....obviously. Everyday it seems that the trout are just getting bigger and bigger! Venice is known for producing big trout and MAY is the prime month.

On the windier days redfish have been our staple although we've managed some nice trout catches as well. Seems like most folks nowadays really prefer to catch hard fighting reds, so even on the calmer days we've been chasing the reds.....Its all about what the clients want to do. We are all about giving the clients what they want. Good "keeper" size reds are always readily available in Venice, but we are seeing more and more giant bulls showing up to spend the summer. Just like the trout it seems like the reds are just getting bigger and bigger everyday.

If you've ever thought about making a trip to experience the fishing trip of a lifetime, now is the time, Venice is the place and ReelShot Guide Service should be your host. 15 years in business and over 100,000 fish caught!!!
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*pics*

More pics


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*more*

www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*big*

www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Non stop action!*

Nobody puts more fish on the dock than www.reelshotfishing.com


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Facebook*

Follow us on Facebook www.facebook.com/reelshotfishing


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Wind*

Winds have been tough but the bite has been steady! The trout are just getting fatter every day!


----------



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

*Again*

Another great catch with www.reelshotfishing.com
Don't miss out. Compare our catches to ANYBODY in the COUNTRY. Tons of fish with the highest quality experience.


----------

